# Mail ne veut pas répondre à Samsung Galaxy Note (?)



## iNicknéa (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je poste ce message pour savoir si je serais la seule à avoir ce problème. 
Voilà, j'ai un iPad 2 et j'ai un ami qui a le Samsung Galaxy Note. Lorsque celui ci m'envoie des mails et que de mon côté je fais la fonction "répondre" à son mail, puis frappe mon texte, puis "envoyer"... L'application Mail se ferme et n'envoie pas ma réponse. Pour lui envoyer un mail, je dois faire "nouveau". Je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les autres contacts... Sauf celui ci et a partir des ses envoies avec Samsung Galaxy Note seulement. Pourquoi ? 
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## iNicknéa (16 Février 2012)

J'ai enfin trouvé pourquoi !C'est surprenant.... Il faut effacer la signature de l'expéditeur "envoyer depuis Samsung galaxy Note" et la réponse partira sans problème.


----------

